# Aristo #6 Turnout Frog problem



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Well my worst fears using these turnouts has happened. The micro switch is failing on most of my fifteen switches. This is causing excessive problems in the operation of the powered frog. They have been in operation and the Phoenix, AZ climate for about five years. Now what are my alternatives to fix this problem or do I replace with USA switches? Comments on work arounds woud be appreciated. Does anyone have a schematic diagram of the swtich and the frog connection? Thanks in advance for your assistance. Mike


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike, 

I don't know if you have to to have them powered but I removed the microswitches on mine before I even deployed them as I didnt' want to have accidental shorts hitting my equipment. I have no regrets just leaving the frog dead as my engines have enough power pickup locations to make it through ok. I wouldn't think you would have a problem unless you're trying to run a single eggliner through it.


Raymond


----------



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Raymond,

Great suggestion. I will test a section of the powered division with a switch that has the frog unpowered. Most of my locos are large and should be able to navigate through the frog. Will let you know of my results.

Mike


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see what Aristo says, e-mail them and let us know. I have a number of them but on board batt,


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I felt then and still feel that irregardless what you try to do to them to protect them from the elements or replace them with, you can't with 100% certainty be sure they will work properly indefinitely. If you don't end up needing it, there's no reason to leave them as they can only have the potential to fail and create something you will need to go back and mess with later. If you can eliminate them (and I'm sure you can) that's one less thing to worry yourself with ever. 

What's the smallest engine that you run?


Raymond


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
I too just had this same problem ( a few days ago ) with one of my new out of the box number 6's, I cured this by taking the power lead off the frog and making it dead, and I
haven't had any issues yet as I have mostly the larger equipment except for a Bachmann Porter that I use for yard work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I run some short wheelbase stuff, so I have found an air motor for the Aristo #6 that also has a waterproof microswitch to power the frog. 

From California and Oregon Coast Railroad.... of course this is if you want remote control. 

Regards, Greg


----------

